# Occhio non vede cuore non duole



## Old Asudem (31 Ottobre 2008)

Dietro a questo semplice quanto subdolo ragionamento ci si nasconde per fare ciò che ci si vergognerebbe di fare alla luce del sole, ciò su cui si sa che non si reggerebbe un confronto onesto e leale, uno scontro, un subire dei giudizi, un mettere in gioco la propria sicurezza e tranquillità.
Però la cosa  quasi sempre è intesa a senso unico. Chi la pratica la  impone  al partner ma non sopporterebbe che gli venisse  imposta.
Lo so, à l'ouest rien de nouveau, solita solfa, trita e ritrita. Eppure mi viene da chiedermi quante , ma quante persone vivono accanto ad altre inconsapevoli di questo. Mi domando con che faccia ci si possa svegliare a fianco ad una persona sapendo che la si sta tradendo, si sta tradendo tutto quello in cui si era creduto , dato per raggiunto, sudato, guadagnato.
A me viene una gran tristezza.
Perchè la vita è già tanto bastarda che non è giusto non potere dire con serenità:di te , almeno di te mi fido, su di te non ho dubbi.
Perché se ci sono dei problemi dovremmo sederci , guardarci negli occhi e cercare di risolverli, sempre tenendo conto che se non ci si riuscirà ci si potrà lasciare ma avendoci almeno provato, combattuto, lottato.
E invece no. Pare il secolo del tutto facile, subito e senza fatica.
Ma siccome si vuole tutto facile e subito , senza problemi di coscienza e di correttezza si prende la strada più facile. Quella del silenzio, dell'ipocrisia e del buttare il marcio sotto il tappeto.
Ma poi, una persona che si comporta così in una relazione, quanto può essere affidabile nel lavoro, nell'amicizia, nella vita in generale?
perché chi si comporta così con la persona alla quale ha promesso amore, verso la quale qualcosa deve provare per forza un sentimento positivo ..che problemi può avere a farlo con persone estranee e lontane dalla sfera sentmentale?


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Dietro a questo semplice quanto subdolo ragionamento ci si nasconde per fare ciò che ci si vergognerebbe di fare alla luce del sole, ciò su cui si sa che non si reggerebbe un confronto onesto e leale, uno scontro, un subire dei giudizi, un mettere in gioco la propria sicurezza e tranquillità.
> Però la cosa quasi sempre è intesa a senso unico. Chi la pratica la impone al partner ma non sopporterebbe che gli venisse imposta.
> Lo so, à l'ouest rien de nouveau, solita solfa, trita e ritrita. Eppure mi viene da chiedermi quante , ma quante persone vivono accanto ad altre inconsapevoli di questo. Mi domando con che faccia ci si possa svegliare a fianco ad una persona sapendo che la si sta tradendo, si sta tradendo tutto quello in cui si era creduto , dato per raggiunto, sudato, guadagnato.
> A me viene una gran tristezza.
> ...


a me non sembra affatto che sia tutto facile, subito e senza problemi di coscienza, anzi tutt'altro... è proprio grazie al fatto che gli impacchi di pelle umana vengono ancora considerati demoniaci, che molta gente è sola.
o l'amore o niente? quando anche solo un abbraccio è capace di guarire l'anima di un altro?
io non smetterò mai di consigliare impacchi di pelle umana, piuttosto che altro, per stare bene e che sia amore oppure no è sempre meglio di una vita passata senza di essi.


----------



## Minerva (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me non sembra affatto che sia tutto facile, subito e senza problemi di coscienza, anzi tutt'altro... è proprio grazie al fatto che gli impacchi di pelle umana vengono ancora considerati demoniaci, che molta gente è sola.
> o l'amore o niente? quando anche solo un abbraccio è capace di guarire l'anima di un altro?
> io non smetterò mai di consigliare impacchi di pelle umana, piuttosto che altro, per stare bene e che sia amore oppure no è sempre meglio di una vita passata senza di essi.


 dipende dal costo dell"operazione" e sulla pelle di chi.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me non sembra affatto che sia tutto facile, subito e senza problemi di coscienza, anzi tutt'altro... è proprio grazie al fatto che gli impacchi di pelle umana vengono ancora considerati demoniaci, che molta gente è sola.
> o l'amore o niente? quando anche solo un abbraccio è capace di guarire l'anima di un altro?
> io non smetterò mai di consigliare impacchi di pelle umana, piuttosto che altro, per stare bene e che sia amore oppure no è sempre meglio di una vita passata senza di essi.


Io mi riferisco a chi si mette una toppa sulla coscienza dicendo che le cose vanno bene perchè l'altro non sa che è tradito. Questo non lo sopporto.
E sì, per me vale o amore o niente.
Ma siamo tutti diversi ovviamente e io so di essere troppo severa ed esigente.
Infatti pago io, non altri per la mia rigidità


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende dal costo dell"operazione" e sulla pelle di chi.


nessuno ci ha educati alla felicità e questo si riflette sul fatto che preferiamo stare male piuttosto che stare bene, perché è più corretto soffrire che stare bene se stare bene significa fare qualcosa che esce dalla morale che riconosciamo come giusta per noi, allora è meglio soffrire ma essere coerenti con quello che noi riteniamo la cosa più giusta.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> nessuno ci ha educati alla felicità e questo si riflette sul fatto che preferiamo stare male piuttosto che stare bene, perché è più corretto soffrire che stare bene se stare bene significa fare qualcosa che esce dalla morale che riconosciamo come giusta per noi, allora è meglio soffrire ma essere coerenti con quello che noi riteniamo la cosa più giusta.


non ho capito un casso.
Puoi dirlo con più semplicità?


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io mi riferisco a chi si mette una toppa sulla coscienza dicendo che le cose vanno bene perchè l'altro non sa che è tradito. Questo non lo sopporto.
> E sì, per me vale o amore o niente.
> Ma siamo tutti diversi ovviamente e io so di essere troppo severa ed esigente.
> Infatti pago io, non altri per la mia rigidità


vedi... è come dice la Caselli...
"si muore un po' per poter vivere.."
lasciare andare le parti intransigenti di noi a volte fa più bene che male... perché fa davvero bene..
e gli impacchi di pelle umana FANNO BENE più di qualsiasi altra cosa.


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ho capito un casso.
> Puoi dirlo con più semplicità?


è un discorso, se vuoi, di umiltà nel riconoscere che nella vita si può anche avere BISOGNO  di un po' di sesso. non c'è niente di male in questo.
ma l'educazione e gli stereotipi romanzati a più non posso, non hanno fatto altro che inculcarci l'idea che il sesso fine a se stesso sia un buttarsi via.
ma non è affatto così.... buttarsi via è dargli una importanza diversa da quella che per te in quel momento ha..è ricamarci sopra per dirsi che ha un senso. ma il senso ce lo ha proprio perché fare l'amore è SANO è fa bene.
non capisco perchè è così difficile capirlo..


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è un discorso, se vuoi, di umiltà nel riconoscere che nella vita si può anche avere BISOGNO  di un po' di sesso. non c'è niente di male in questo.
> ma l'educazione e gli stereotipi romanzati a più non posso, non hanno fatto altro che inculcarci l'idea che il sesso fine a se stesso sia un buttarsi via.
> ma non è affatto così.... buttarsi via è dargli una importanza diversa da quella che per te in quel momento ha..è ricamarci sopra per dirsi che ha un senso. ma il senso ce lo ha proprio perché fare l'amore è SANO è fa bene.
> non capisco perchè è così difficile capirlo..


guarda che sei completamente ot.
Casso c'entra il sesso col mio tred?
ma tu pensi che se io sono single e ho voglia di scopare non lo faccia ?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma se io amo, dico di amare una persona, ci faccio l'amore , mi sembra INVEROSIMILE E SCHIFOSO  farlo con altri e non dirglielo per non farla soffrire.
Il succo del mio terd era questo. Non mi sembra difficile neanche questo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sul fatto che il sesso sia sano e naturale siamo d'accordissimo Anna.


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che sei completamente ot.
> Casso c'entra il sesso col mio tred?
> ma tu pensi che se io sono single e ho voglia di scopare non lo faccia ??
> 
> ...


è un casino in ogni caso.. quindi meglio non dire niente mai in caso di tradimento.
anche perché: NON E' MAI POSSIBILE PREVEDERE LA REAZIONE, nè, tantomeno, conoscere l'esatta intensità del sentimento che l'altro prova per noi.
non so se ricordi Troisi in "pensavo fosse amore e invece era un calesse"..


----------



## Old Sintesi (31 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se io amo, dico di amare una persona, ci faccio l'amore , mi sembra INVEROSIMILE E SCHIFOSO  farlo con altri e non dirglielo per non farla soffrire.


Concordo in pieno. Poi magari alla fine lo si confessa per chiudere la relazione. Diventa addirittura un alibi: ti ho tradito, non ti amo più, ecc.


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno. *Poi magari alla fine lo si confessa per chiudere la relazione. Diventa addirittura un alibi: ti ho tradito, non ti amo più, ecc*.


questo è da paraculi, però..


----------



## Old lele51 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Dietro a questo semplice quanto subdolo ragionamento ci si nasconde per fare ciò che ci si vergognerebbe di fare alla luce del sole, ciò su cui si sa che non si reggerebbe un confronto onesto e leale, uno scontro, un subire dei giudizi, un mettere in gioco la propria sicurezza e tranquillità.
> Però la cosa  quasi sempre è intesa a senso unico. Chi la pratica la  impone  al partner ma non sopporterebbe che gli venisse  imposta.
> Lo so, à l'ouest rien de nouveau, solita solfa, trita e ritrita. Eppure mi viene da chiedermi quante , ma quante persone vivono accanto ad altre inconsapevoli di questo. Mi domando con che faccia ci si possa svegliare a fianco ad una persona sapendo che la si sta tradendo, si sta tradendo tutto quello in cui si era creduto , dato per raggiunto, sudato, guadagnato.
> A me viene una gran tristezza.
> ...




Puoi solo immaginartelo... "0" affidabilità....


----------



## Old Redorange (31 Ottobre 2008)

La vita non è bastarda, dai. E' bella, è dura, è corta. 

......la vita non è cio' che ci accade ma quello che facciamo di ciò che ci accade.


----------



## Old Redorange (31 Ottobre 2008)

"0 affidabilità" .... un po' troppo manicheismo mi sembra


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

Redorange ha detto:


> La vita non è bastarda, dai. E' bella, è dura, è corta.
> 
> ......la vita non è cio' che ci accade ma quello che facciamo di ciò che ci accade.


a dirla tutta: la vita è quella cosa che ci accade mentre stiamo facendo altro!!!!


----------



## Old Sintesi (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> questo è da paraculi, però..


Ne conosco di persone che ci sono passate in mezzo. Un mio amico ha speso parecchio tempo per riprendersi. Io stesso sono rimasto "vittima" di una situazione analoga.


----------



## Minerva (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è un discorso, se vuoi, di umiltà nel riconoscere che nella vita si può anche avere BISOGNO di un po' di sesso. non c'è niente di male in questo.
> ma l'educazione e gli stereotipi romanzati a più non posso, non hanno fatto altro che inculcarci l'idea che il sesso fine a se stesso sia un buttarsi via.
> ma non è affatto così.... buttarsi via è dargli una importanza diversa da quella che per te in quel momento ha..è ricamarci sopra per dirsi che ha un senso. ma il senso ce lo ha proprio perché fare l'amore è SANO è fa bene.
> *non capisco perchè è così difficile capirlo*..


 semplicemente perché non mi appartiene , posso rispettare questa tua visione delle cose ma non puoi pretendere di estenderla a chiunque.
a me pare che gli stereotipi vadano più nella direzione opposta a quel che dici ma potrei tranquillamente sbagliare.
mi guardo in giro e penso che avremmo davvero bisogno di molte cose tra le quali il sesso proprio mi pare ben poca roba
ma non la sbandieri troppo e a sproposito questa umiltà ?


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> semplicemente perché non mi appartiene , posso rispettare questa tua visione delle cose ma non puoi pretendere di estenderla a chiunque.
> a me pare che gli stereotipi vadano più nella direzione opposta a quel che dici ma potrei tranquillamente sbagliare.
> *mi guardo in giro e penso che avremmo davvero bisogno di molte cose tra le quali il sesso proprio mi pare ben poca roba*
> *ma non la sbandieri troppo e a sproposito questa umiltà *?


fai sempre lo stesso errore, Minerva: rapporti tutto alla misura che hai tu di moralità.
non capisco cosa io sbandiererei a sproposito... ma comunque, me ne farò una ragione.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (31 Ottobre 2008)

per me il pensare a mia moglie che si fida di me, mi vuole bene e mi ama è stato il più grosso deterrente al tradimento, è stata la cosa che mi ha fatto 'smettere'.


----------



## Old Sintesi (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è un casino in ogni caso.. quindi meglio non dire niente mai in caso di tradimento.
> anche perché: NON E' MAI POSSIBILE PREVEDERE LA REAZIONE, nè, tantomeno, conoscere l'esatta intensità del sentimento che l'altro prova per noi.


Ma alla fine il palco non cade? Si riesce davvero a tradire per anni senza che l'altro non si accorga di nulla?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Io stesso, pur avendo chili di salame sugli occhi, avevo intuito che la mia ex non me la stava raccontando giusta.


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2008)

*.............*

Chi non se ne accorge...ho ha interesse a non accorgersene...o se ne accorto e ha interessi a non dirlo....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> è un casino in ogni caso.. *quindi meglio non dire niente* *mai in caso di tradimento*.
> anche perché: NON E' MAI POSSIBILE PREVEDERE LA REAZIONE, nè, tantomeno, conoscere l'esatta intensità del sentimento che l'altro prova per noi.
> non so se ricordi Troisi in "pensavo fosse amore e invece era un calesse"..


è meglio per chi?
ma scusa, per iperbole questa strategia (tra virgolette) è allora adattabile ed estensibile a tutto.
Rubo qualche soldino se riesco , faccio la cresta sulla spesa, mi comporto come mi pare perchè tanto basta che non lo si sappia e non si faccia soffrire il tradito o il derubato?
Ma che casso di modo di fare è??


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2008)

*Medusa*

Ti quoterei....purtroppo!!


----------



## Minerva (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> fai sempre lo stesso errore, Minerva: rapporti tutto alla misura che hai tu di moralità.
> non capisco cosa io sbandiererei a sproposito... ma comunque, me ne farò una ragione.


 è un errore che facciamo in due, anna 

dell'umiltà parli spesso ma su questo tipo di questioni, per me, c'entra davvero poco.
è una dote che personalmente so di non avere ma non la riconosco certo in te 
(ne hai tante altre eh)


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti quoterei....purtroppo!!


ma?


----------



## oscuro (31 Ottobre 2008)

*....*

Già!


----------



## Old Sintesi (31 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è meglio per chi?
> ma scusa, per iperbole questa strategia (tra virgolette) è allora adattabile ed estensibile a tutto.
> Rubo qualche soldino se riesco , faccio la cresta sulla spesa, mi comporto come mi pare perchè tanto basta che non lo si sappia e non si faccia soffrire il tradito o il derubato?
> Ma che casso di modo di fare è??


Il tuo è un ragionamento politicamente corretto e lo condivido.
Per esperienza, non ho casi di persone che hanno confessato spontaneamente un tradimento, se non per fornire l'appiglio di una separazione. Alla fine il palco crolla e se ciò non accade è perchè il tradito non vuole dare la spinta definitiva.
Andando più in là nel discorso, potremmo dire che se fossimo tutti corretti non ci sarebbero più tradimenti: ma così non è.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Ottobre 2008)

Sintesi ha detto:


> Il tuo è un ragionamento politicamente corretto e lo condivido.
> Per esperienza, non ho casi di persone che hanno confessato spontaneamente un tradimento, se non per fornire l'appiglio di una separazione. Alla fine il palco crolla e se ciò non accade è perchè il tradito non vuole dare la spinta definitiva.
> Andando più in là nel discorso, potremmo dire che se fossimo tutti corretti non ci sarebbero più tradimenti: ma così non è.


ci sono anche casi nei quali prima di arrivare a concretizzare il tradimento si prende la decisione di lasciarsi.
Certo è ben dura.
E mi pare alquanto limitativo parlare di _scorrettezza_ in un tradimento


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Dietro a questo semplice quanto subdolo ragionamento ci si nasconde per fare ciò che ci si vergognerebbe di fare alla luce del sole, ciò su cui si sa che non si reggerebbe un confronto onesto e leale, uno scontro, un subire dei giudizi, un mettere in gioco la propria sicurezza e tranquillità.
> Però la cosa  quasi sempre è intesa a senso unico. Chi la pratica la  impone  al partner ma non sopporterebbe che gli venisse  imposta.
> Lo so, à l'ouest rien de nouveau, solita solfa, trita e ritrita. Eppure mi viene da chiedermi quante , ma quante persone vivono accanto ad altre inconsapevoli di questo. Mi domando con che faccia ci si possa svegliare a fianco ad una persona sapendo che la si sta tradendo, si sta tradendo tutto quello in cui si era creduto , dato per raggiunto, sudato, guadagnato.
> A me viene una gran tristezza.
> ...


mmmhhh.......se dico la mia ti arrabbi, è meglio che rimangaa zitto


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Chi non se ne accorge...ho ha interesse a non accorgersene...o se ne accorto e ha interessi a non dirlo....!!


Esattamente.


----------



## Nordica (31 Ottobre 2008)

Io sono daccordo sul "Occhio non vede cuore non duole" soltanto perché posso capire che se tu fai uno sbaglio, che a te non importa nulla, secondo me é inutile rovinare una famiglia!
ovvio, se invece avessi una storia duratura con un altro, magari é meglio raccontarlo! anche perché ci sono già buone probalita che lo viene a sapere da se!
io se scopro che mio marito mi tradisce, lo lascio! mi dispiace, ma lo lascio subito! senza possibilità di ritorno! io mi sono messa con lui proprio per questo! per creare una vera famiglia! per adesso posso solo dire che sospetto, ma non ho una cruda prova di nulla!
se lo tradisco io, sono sicura che lo lascio anche io! non riesco a tenere il doppio gioco!
ma bisogna sempre vivere le situazioni per saperlo!


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ma bisogna sempre vivere le situazioni per saperlo!


Ecco...


----------



## Nordica (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ecco...


 
Tra qualche anno vi racconterò...............


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Tra qualche anno vi racconterò...............


Ninna spero non ti capiti mai, né da una parte né dall'altra...


----------



## Nordica (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ninna spero non ti capiti mai, né da una parte né dall'altra...


 
ehm, hai ragione, ma ho un britto presentimento.......


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ehm, hai ragione, ma ho un britto presentimento.......


Ninna io non credo che tuo marito ti tradisca, magari mi sbaglio...


----------



## Old Buscopann (31 Ottobre 2008)

So che è un luogo comune..E che molti non son d'accordo..Ma non me lo toglie dalla testa nessuno che confessare un tradimento è un atto tanto egoistico quanto il tradimento stesso. Con la confessione scarichiamo il nostro senso di colpa che ci fa tanto sentire una cacchina..E così facendo ci liberiamo di quella sofferenza per trasferirla sull'altra persona. Quando si dice :"cornuto e mazziato".
Se a me mettessero le corna..Lungi da me dal volerlo sapere..soprattutto se è stata una botta e via. E' molto peggio essere masochisti che cornuti.

Buscopann


----------



## Nordica (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ninna io non credo che tuo marito ti tradisca, magari mi sbaglio...


tu credi che lui abbia solo un brutto momento?

io non potrei continuare se mi tradisce!


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> *tu credi che lui abbia solo un brutto momento*?
> 
> io non potrei continuare se mi tradisce!


La sensazione è quella... Il primo tradimento l'ho perdonato, il secondo no, gli altri pure... Dipende dalla situazione Ninna. E da quanto amore si prova.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> So che è un luogo comune..E che molti non son d'accordo..*Ma non me lo toglie dalla testa nessuno che confessare un tradimento è un atto tanto egoistico quanto il tradimento stesso*. Con la confessione scarichiamo il nostro senso di colpa che ci fa tanto sentire una cacchina..E così facendo ci liberiamo di quella sofferenza per trasferirla sull'altra persona. Quando si dice :"cornuto e mazziato".
> Se a me mettessero le corna..Lungi da me dal volerlo sapere..soprattutto se è stata una botta e via. E' molto peggio essere masochisti che cornuti.
> 
> Buscopann



Anche secondo me....


----------



## Nordica (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La sensazione è quella... Il primo tradimento l'ho perdonato, il secondo no, gli altri pure... Dipende dalla situazione Ninna. E da quanto amore si prova.


 
Meno male che ci sei!


----------



## Bruja (31 Ottobre 2008)

*Ninna*



Ninna ha detto:


> tu credi che lui abbia solo un brutto momento?
> 
> io non potrei continuare se mi tradisce!


Potresti anche non saperlo mai... dipende dal tipo di tradimento. spesso quando i tradimenti sono poco coinvolti, sporadici e non necessitano di "code" (sms, mails etc...) riescono a rimanere occulti; é solo con la regolarità e la frequenza che capita l'imprudenza o l'incognita.
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> So che è un luogo comune..E che molti non son d'accordo..Ma non me lo toglie dalla testa nessuno che confessare un tradimento è un atto tanto egoistico quanto il tradimento stesso. Con la confessione scarichiamo il nostro senso di colpa che ci fa tanto sentire una cacchina..E così facendo ci liberiamo di quella sofferenza per trasferirla sull'altra persona. Quando si dice :"cornuto e mazziato".
> Se a me mettessero le corna..Lungi da me dal volerlo sapere..soprattutto se è stata una botta e via. E' molto peggio essere masochisti che cornuti.
> 
> Buscopann


In effetti la confessione fa piu' bene al traditore che al tradito ... pero', perche' negare al tradito la scelta se continuare o no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E' un suo diritto, ormai i patti, le promesse, gli accordi, sono cambiati.


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Meno male che ci sei!








  tu lo ami tanto, si sente, si capisce... non smettere di lottare...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2008)

Veramente dovrebbe essere il traditore a levarsi di hulo e basta... passare la palla e far decidere all'altro... che atto di coraggio!


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

*Botta e via*

o meno io lo vorrei sempre sapere. E pure di tentativi di seduzione andati o meno a buon fine...


----------



## Nordica (31 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Potresti anche non saperlo mai... dipende dal tipo di tradimento. spesso quando i tradimenti sono poco coinvolti, sporadici e non necessitano di "code" (sms, mails etc...) riescono a rimanere occulti; é solo con la regolarità e la frequenza che capita l'imprudenza o l'incognita.
> Bruja


 
chi vivrà, vedrà!


----------



## Minerva (31 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> So che è un luogo comune..E che molti non son d'accordo..Ma non me lo toglie dalla testa nessuno che confessare un tradimento è un atto tanto egoistico quanto il tradimento stesso. Con la confessione scarichiamo il nostro senso di colpa che ci fa tanto sentire una cacchina..E così facendo ci liberiamo di quella sofferenza per trasferirla sull'altra persona. Quando si dice :"cornuto e mazziato".
> Se a me mettessero le corna*..Lungi da me dal volerlo sapere..soprattutto se è stata una botta e via. E' molto peggio essere masochisti che cornuti.*
> 
> Buscopann


sì ...così si da ragione a chi affermava che il tradito spesso è codardo...e tutte le domande di airforever del perché non si notino tante cose convergono su questo non voler sapere....?
e chi più "occulta" più è...altruista?


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> io non potrei continuare se mi tradisce!


faccio l'avvocato del diavolo ( come al solito )
forse non lo ami abbastanza per accettare questo ?
per andare oltre ?, per capirlo ?

per sentire che, se lui è felice, malgrado il dolore che provoca in te 
gli stai vicino e lo accetti
accetti come lui è, nel bene e, in questo caso, nel male ?


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> faccio l'avvocato del diavolo ( come al solito )
> forse non lo ami abbastanza per accettare questo ?
> per andare oltre ?, per capirlo ?
> 
> ...


Oscar, se lo si sa e se è reciproco.


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> faccio l'avvocato del diavolo ( come al solito )
> forse non lo ami abbastanza per accettare questo ?
> per andare oltre ?, per capirlo ?
> 
> ...


Stai scherzando vero?


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Oscar, se lo si sa e se è reciproco.


se entrambi li sanno non è tradimento, è bigamia. E questa  " cosa " non è accettata dalla programmazione che la nostra società occidentale ha fatto al nostro piccolo e malleabile cervello.


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Stai scherzando vero?


per nulla, purtroppo.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> faccio l'avvocato del diavolo ( come al solito )
> forse non lo ami abbastanza per accettare questo ?
> per andare oltre ?, per capirlo ?
> 
> ...


Di nuovo con sta cosa che se non lo accetti non lo ami abbastanza e non lo vuoi vedere felice...

E di nuovo, perche' lui la ama se le fa del male tradendola? Non riesci a smettere per rendere felice la persona che dici di amare? No eh... la logica del ***** appagato vince sempre contro i sentimenti feriti?


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> se entrambi li sanno non è tradimento, è bigamia. E questa " cosa " non è accettata dalla programmazione che la nostra società occidentale ha fatto al nostro piccolo e malleabile cervello.


Magari da una parte c'è desiderio di una scopata diversa ogni volta, dall'altra voglia di sedurre senza concretizzare. Oppure vera e propria bigamia come dici tu. E con i figli Oscar che si fa? Ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Oscar, se lo si sa e se è reciproco.


Perche' se tutt'e due tradiscono si annulla il tradimento? Ma che logica segui?


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' se tutt'e due tradiscono si annulla il tradimento? Ma che logica segui?


Se è un patto di coppia dove sta il tradimento? Ma questa è una strada che non si può percorrere mi pare...


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Di nuovo con sta cosa che se non lo accetti non lo ami abbastanza e non lo vuoi vedere felice...
> 
> E di nuovo, perche' lui la ama se le fa del male tradendola? Non riesci a smettere per rendere felice la persona che dici di amare? No eh... la logica del ***** appagato vince sempre contro i sentimenti feriti?


tu la vedi così, io la vedo cosà, evviva la differenza di pensiero !
altrimenti che confronto ci sarebbe ?


----------



## Old Buscopann (31 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> In effetti la confessione fa piu' bene al traditore che al tradito ... pero', perche' negare al tradito la scelta se continuare o no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il tradito non può decidere di una cosa che non ha la serenità di comprendere.
Per decidere bisogna anche essere in grado di capire un gesto, un comportamento, una situazione, benchè sbagliati. 
E una volta capito si può prendere la decisione..Ma per il tradito, il traditore sarà sempre e comunque uno ******* a prescindere..

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> per nulla, purtroppo.


Mi passi il braccino? ... ma fammi/cci il piacere va'


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=trOfAW8CwWQ


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' se tutt'e due tradiscono si annulla il tradimento? Ma che logica segui?


non ho detto questo.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se è un patto di coppia dove sta il tradimento?


Il punto e' quale coppia? Il tradimento si annulla se non esiste la coppia... altrimenti rimane sempre un tradimento anche se reciproco


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> non ho detto questo.


Infatti rispondevo a MK


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il punto e' quale coppia? Il tradimento si annulla se non esiste la coppia... altrimenti rimane sempre un tradimento anche se reciproco


Gli scambisti cosa fanno? Si tradiscono reciprocamente?

ps non approvo ma esistono, tanto per precisare che non si sa mai


----------



## Old Buscopann (31 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì ...così si da ragione a chi affermava che il tradito spesso è codardo...e tutte le domande di airforever del perché non si notino tante cose convergono su questo non voler sapere....?
> e chi più "occulta" più è...altruista?


Senti Minerva...non è codardia..E' semplicemente cercare di vivere più giorni nella serenità e meno nel tormento.
Ognuno fa le proprie scelte nella vita..C'è chi decide di rodersi il fegato e chi invece a volte decide di fare lo struzzo. Dato che non sono certo che mi regaleranno un'altra vita, preferisco stare più tempo possibile sereno in questa e a volte, se necessario, nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia.
E' ovvio che di fronte a situazioni palesi la testa la tiro fuori pure io. Ma certamente non me le vado a cercare.

Buscopann


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi passi il braccino? ...


perchè, vuoi darmici un bacio ?

ho le braccia sensibilissime, è meglio di no


----------



## Old Buscopann (31 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il punto e' quale coppia? Il tradimento si annulla se non esiste la coppia... altrimenti rimane sempre un tradimento anche se reciproco


Non è detto. Il tradimento è tradire le aspettative del partner. Se in una coppia lo scambio è un gioco non si tradisce nessuna aspettativa

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Gli scambisti cosa fanno? Si tradiscono reciprocamente?
> 
> ps non approvo ma esistono, tanto per precisare che non si sa mai




Ma il tradimento della coppia rimane anche col consenso della coppia stessa


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti rispondevo a MK


opps, scusa


----------



## Old Buscopann (31 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma il tradimento della coppia rimane anche col consenso della coppia stessa


Tu vedi il tradimento come fisicità. Non tutte le coppie si reggono sui tuoi valori

Buscopann


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu vedi il tradimento come fisicità. Non tutte le coppie si reggono sui tuoi valori
> 
> Buscopann


Quoto. E lo dico da tradita. Fanno molto più male altri tipi di tradimenti.


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il tradito non può decidere di una cosa che non ha la serenità di comprendere.
> Per decidere bisogna anche essere in grado di capire un gesto, un comportamento, una situazione, benchè sbagliati.
> E una volta capito si può prendere la decisione..Ma per il tradito, il traditore sarà sempre e comunque uno ******* a prescindere..
> 
> Buscopann


Busco il tradito/a dopo la botta sapra' decidere, cosa che io ho fatto ... io e mio marito siamo divorziati, l'ho voluto IO ... anche se son passati 5anni quasi 6 dal tradimento ... ho voluto io creare questa situazione, si sta insieme per scelta e non piu' per obbligo.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Non è detto. Il tradimento è tradire le aspettative del partner. Se in una coppia lo scambio è un gioco non si tradisce nessuna aspettativa
> 
> Buscopann


No io non lo vedo solo in quel senso... tradimento delle aspettative di uno solo... anche se consenziente e' comunque il tradimento di un sistema chiamato coppia... non so se si capisce...

Aggiungo che poi ognuno trova la sua formula e vissero tutti felici e contenti... ma una coppia son due altrimenti diventa un quartetto


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu vedi il tradimento come fisicità. Non tutte le coppie si reggono sui tuoi valori
> 
> Buscopann


No, ma ti ho gia' risposto, non e' questione di fisicita' quanto di impostazione e denominazione


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Busco il tradito/a dopo la botta sapra' decidere, cosa che io ho fatto ... io e mio marito siamo divorziati, l'ho voluto IO ... anche se son passati 5anni quasi 6 dal tradimento ... ho voluto io creare questa situazione, si sta insieme per scelta e non piu' per obbligo.


anche tu, probabilmente, non sei andata oltre


----------



## Old Buscopann (31 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Busco il tradito/a dopo la botta sapra' decidere, cosa che io ho fatto ... io e mio marito siamo divorziati, l'ho voluto IO ... anche se son passati 5anni quasi 6 dal tradimento ... ho voluto io creare questa situazione, si sta insieme per scelta e non piu' per obbligo.


A Marì...a me se mi mettono le corna un lo voglio sapere ok?! Che decida lei che cacchio fare...Cioè..mi tradisce e mi passa pure la patata bollente di decidere? ma che si attacchi al tram.
Se a me confessano un tradimento io lascio in tronco..Non per il tradimento..bensì per la confessione che a mio avviso è ben peggiore

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (31 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No, ma ti ho gia' risposto, non e' questione di fisicita' quanto di impostazione e denominazione


Cos'è per te il tradimento?

Buscopann


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> anche tu, probabilmente, non sei andata oltre


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Gli scambisti *cosa fanno? Si tradiscono reciprocamente?
> 
> ps non approvo ma esistono, tanto per precisare che non si sa mai


Sono una Societa' SRL con interessi sessuali in comune  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non sono una coppia.


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> anche tu, probabilmente, non sei andata oltre


Gesù la chiamava COMPASSIONE


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A Marì...a me se mi mettono le corna un lo voglio sapere ok?! Che decida lei che cacchio fare...Cioè..mi tradisce e mi passa pure la patata bollente di decidere? ma che si attacchi al tram.
> Se a me confessano un tradimento io lascio in tronco..Non per il tradimento..bensì per la confessione che a mio avviso è ben peggiore
> 
> Buscopann


Quoto... prendesse lui la decisione visto che ha fatto il danno e possibilmente facesse anche in modo che il danno non venga mai a galla


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sono una Societa' SRL con interessi sessuali in comune
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marì non me la sento di giudicare, ma ci sono, sono coppia, famiglia. Poi magari non lo raccontano agli amici ma vabbè...


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> A Marì...a me se mi mettono le corna un lo voglio sapere ok?! Che decida lei che cacchio fare...Cioè..mi tradisce e mi passa pure la patata bollente di decidere? ma che si attacchi al tram.
> Se a me confessano un tradimento io lascio in tronco..Non per il tradimento..bensì per la confessione che a mio avviso è ben peggiore
> 
> Buscopann


a volte si confessa per debolezza, per sentirsi sollevati, perchè non si resce a reggere il peso delle nostre malefatte.
Ci vuole forza per tenersi tutto per se


----------



## Old Buscopann (31 Ottobre 2008)

Aggiungo che se io scoprissi un tradimento potrei anche cercare di ricostruire il rapporto.
Davanti alla confessione non ce la farei proprio..

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> a volte si confessa per debolezza, per sentirsi sollevati, perchè non si resce a reggere il peso delle nostre malefatte.
> Ci vuole forza per tenersi tutto per se


Faccio fatica..ma mi tocca quoitare l'Oscar..il supertelegattone

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> a volte si confessa per debolezza, per sentirsi sollevati, perchè non si resce a reggere il peso delle nostre malefatte.
> Ci vuole forza per tenersi tutto per se


Quoto.

A volte si confesse per ricostruire la propria immagine


----------



## Old Buscopann (31 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> A volte si confesse per ricostruire la propria immagine


Comunque non far finta di niente tu. Hai evaso la mia domanda

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Comunque non far finta di niente tu. Hai evaso la mia domanda
> 
> Buscopann



Quale?

Aspetta vado a cercare...


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> anche tu, probabilmente, non sei andata oltre


Il vincolo e le promesse che si fanno quando si celebra un matrimonio le ha saltate/scoppiate tutte ... ora la storia e' diversa, anche se io lo amo come il primo giorno che ci siamo conosciuti, quasi 26anni fa.


----------



## Old Buscopann (31 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quale?
> 
> Aspetta vado a cercare...


Sei andata su wikipedia a cercarla?

Buscopann


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Faccio fatica..ma mi tocca quoitare l'Oscar..il supertelegattone
> 
> Buscopann


andare avanti costa sempre un poco di fatica
non che io sia chissà dove, qualche millemetro, forse

o forse sono un chilometro indietro, non so, sono perennemente in dubbio.
Mi piace essere in dubbio


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Gesù la chiamava COMPASSIONE


Ma che stai a dire?!


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il vincolo e le promesse che si fanno quando si celebra un matrimonio le ha saltate/scoppiate tutte ... ora la storia e' diversa, *anche se io lo amo come il primo giorno che ci siamo conosciuti, quasi 26anni fa.*


E' questo che fa la differenza. Quando si ama si perdona.

ps senza dimenticare però


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma che stai a dire?!


non capisci ?
non so che altro dire per spiegare la cosa.

ti toccherà leggere i vangeli ?


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Marì non me la sento di giudicare, ma ci sono, sono coppia, famiglia. Poi magari non lo raccontano agli amici ma vabbè...


Perche' io ho giudicato?


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' io ho giudicato?




















   Marì...


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il vincolo e le promesse che si fanno quando si celebra un matrimonio le ha saltate/scoppiate tutte ... ora la storia e' diversa, anche se io lo amo come il primo giorno che ci siamo conosciuti, quasi 26anni fa.


lo ami o è una cosa tua ?

lo ami come un oggetto, un animale domestico o come una persona, con le sue debolezze, i suoi difetti, i suoi peccati ?


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' questo che fa la differenza. Quando si ama si perdona.
> 
> ps senza dimenticare però


Piu' che perdonare, ho cercato di capire perche' l'ha fatto.


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' questo che fa la differenza. Quando si ama si perdona.
> 
> ps senza dimenticare però


si, ma non si perdona il fatto, si perdona l'essere di una persona, la sua natura.


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si, ma non si perdona il fatto, si perdona l'essere di una persona, la sua natura.


Sì, una persona che ti aveva giurato fedeltà però...


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Piu' che perdonare, ho cercato di capire perche' l'ha fatto.


la compassione ed il perdono non hanno spiegazioni da capire, lo si fa e basta.


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> lo ami o è una cosa tua ?
> 
> lo ami come un oggetto, un animale domestico o come una persona, con le sue debolezze, i suoi difetti, i suoi peccati ?


Noi ci apparteniamo, e' ben diverso.


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Noi ci apparteniamo*, e' ben diverso.


Bello...


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì, una persona che ti aveva giurato fedeltà però...


anche Giuda aveva giurato, gesù però lo ha perdonato, ha perdonato la sua natura di essere un traditore, non il tradimento in se.


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Noi ci apparteniamo, e' ben diverso.


l'appartenenza è una forma minore dell'amore


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> anche Giuda aveva giurato, gesù però lo ha perdonato, ha perdonato la sua natura di essere un traditore, non il tradimento in se.


Uffa... se me lo si dice prima (o durante) ok, ci rifletto.. SE.


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> la compassione ed il perdono non hanno spiegazioni da capire, lo si fa e basta.


Compassione perche' lui e' stato piu' debole ed e' caduto dal pero?


Poteva capitare anche a me se mi fossi trovata in una serie di cirostamze in cui si e' trovato lui.

Ho capito che nessuno e' perfetto con il Suo tradimento.


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uffa... se me lo si dice prima (o durante) ok, ci rifletto.. SE.


non lo si dice per non far soffrire, e anche perchè di Gesù in giro non ce ne sono molti, sebbene lui abbia gettato i semi di piantine ne sono germogliate poche


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Compassione perche' lui e' stato piu' debole ed e' caduto dal pero?
> 
> 
> Poteva capitare anche a me se mi fossi trovata in una serie di cirostamze in cui si e' trovato lui.
> ...


hai ragione, nessuno è perfetto, nessuno


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> l'appartenenza è una forma minore dell'amore


Noi ci siamo scelti 26anni fa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' una questione di pelle e di cuore.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cos'è per te il tradimento?
> 
> Buscopann



Per me il tradimento e' un sacco di cose... anche lo scambismo lo considero un "tradimento" del sistema coppia e del progetto coppia... ripeto coppia sono due non quattro... il fatto che la coppia si renda complice per me non elimina il tradimento non solo come atto fisico che e' il minimo... una coppia che per reggere ha bisogno di supporti esterni ha fondamentalmente fallito come coppia tradendo il sistema iniziale...

Spero che arrivi qualcuno che ha capito cosa voglio dire e lo spieghi perche' oggi nun gliela fo...


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> *non lo si dice per non far soffrire*, e anche perchè di Gesù in giro non ce ne sono molti, sebbene lui abbia gettato i semi di piantine ne sono germogliate poche


 
 Può succedere.


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Può succedere.


succede spesso.


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me il tradimento e' un sacco di cose... anche lo scambismo lo considero un "tradimento" del sistema coppia e del progetto coppia... ripeto coppia sono due non quattro... il fatto che la coppia si renda complice per me non elimina il tradimento non solo come atto fisico che e' il minimo... una coppia che per reggere ha bisogno di supporti esterni ha fondamentalmente fallito come coppia tradendo il sistema iniziale...
> 
> Spero che arrivi qualcuno che ha capito cosa voglio dire e lo spieghi perche' oggi nun gliela fo...


La coppia e' esclusivita'.


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Noi ci siamo scelti 26anni fa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'è anche l'anima, da qualche parte.


----------



## MK (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> succede spesso.


Comunque si sbaglia. Prima o poi lo si viene a sapere. E si soffre il doppio.


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2008)

*OSCAR*

Hai mai pensato (tu che sei sempre in vena di esperimenti) di vedere/capire fino a che punto tua moglie ti ama?


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La coppia e' esclusivita'.


bisogna solamente chiarire cosa si intende per esclusività


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato (tu che sei sempre in vena di esperimenti) di vedere/capire fino a che punto tua moglie ti ama?


si, ho provato ed ho capito.
Non rispondo perchè mi sembra indelicato parlarne su un forum pubblico, sebbene in forma anonima


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> bisogna solamente chiarire cosa si intende per esclusività


Non fare lo scemo dai, hai capito benissimo cosa voglio dire


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non fare lo scemo dai, hai capito benissimo cosa voglio dire


ho capito cosa intendi tu per esclusività, ma non è detto che sia un sentire universale.


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> si, ho provato ed ho capito.
> Non rispondo perchè mi sembra indelicato parlarne su un forum pubblico, sebbene in forma anonima



Vabbe', statt buon


----------



## Lettrice (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> ho capito cosa intendi tu per esclusività, ma non è detto che sia un sentire universale.



No infatti l'esclusivita e' relativa... pero' se la matematica non inganna una coppia son due non sei...


----------



## Mari' (31 Ottobre 2008)

Anche se a guardarsi in giro sembra che vanno di moda i quartetti, quintetto ed i cori ... il trio oramai e' fuori moda.

Oscar, aggiornati!


----------



## Old DONVITOCORLEONE (31 Ottobre 2008)

esporare insieme le 1000 latitudini del mondo non e' male,anzi lo trovo rispettoso nei confronti del partner,anche se personalmente non mi attira questa latitudine


----------



## Old Vulvia (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> faccio l'avvocato del diavolo ( come al solito )
> forse non lo ami abbastanza per accettare questo ?
> per andare oltre ?, per capirlo ?
> 
> ...


accettare un dolore di questo tipo secondo me non è sano. Così come lui vuol essere felice, perchè non deve esserlo anche lei nel legittimo desiderio di essere amata nel modo che desidera per sè?

Ti ho letto poco ma mi sembri un teorico (e forse pratico) della bigamia.. vedi, il problema nell'essere accettati per come si è dovrebbe essere a monte: uno/a dovrebbe saperlo prima con chi ha davvero a che fare per poter essere sicuro/a di amare veramente quella persona e non l'idea che quella persona dà agli altri di sè.


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> anche Giuda aveva giurato, gesù però lo ha perdonato, ha perdonato la sua natura di essere un traditore, non il tradimento in se.





oscar ha detto:


> l'appartenenza è una forma minore dell'amore





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Può succedere.





oscar ha detto:


> succede spesso.


Siete dei fenomeni!!!adesso addirittura si tira in ballo Gesù che perdona Giuda!!
quante palle. Quante bugie e quante costruzioni mentali complesse al posto di una semplicissima verità. Mi tirava farmi un altro/a. Stop.
Nella vita ci si prendono le proprie responsabilità se si è Uomini e Donne.
Col ***** che ci si nasconde nel " io non voglio sapere!! ha fatto lui, che lui metta a posto le cose! o meglio che non sappia, così non soffre"
ma cosa caxxo dite???
io se sono tradita lo voglio sapere.Come voglio sapere se ho una malattia, se ho perso dei soldi che mi servivano, se mi è successa una disgrazia. Non metto la testa sotto la sabbia.
Allucinante!!
ma quando vi succede qualunque cosa nella vita come caxxo reagite??? preferite non sapere?? preferite che qualcun 'altro si rimbocchi le maniche e decida che svolta dare alla VOSTRA  vita???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Siete dei fenomeni!!!adesso addirittura si tira in ballo Gesù che perdona Giuda!!
> quante palle. Quante bugie e quante costruzioni mentali complesse al posto di una semplicissima verità. Mi tirava farmi un altro/a. Stop.
> Nella vita ci si prendono le proprie responsabilità se si è Uomini e Donne.
> Col ***** che ci si nasconde nel " io non voglio sapere!! ha fatto lui, che lui metta a posto le cose! o meglio che non sappia, così non soffre"
> ...


stavolta credo di dissentire, almeno in parte. 
se il tradimento in questione è una botta di passaggio data a una di passaggio, io non lo vorrei sapere.
sapere d'avere una malattia è fondamentale per farsi curare, sapere che è si è fatto un'altra non mi servirebbe a nulla.

(come ho già detto una volta, *un'altra*, un'altra ogni giorno non vale)


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> stavolta credo di dissentire, almeno in parte.
> se il tradimento in questione è una botta di passaggio data a una di passaggio, io non lo vorrei sapere.
> sapere d'avere una malattia è fondamentale per farsi curare, sapere che è si è fatto un'altra non mi servirebbe a nulla.
> 
> (come ho già detto una volta, *un'altra*, un'altra ogni giorno non vale)


una botta può farne seguire un'altra e non capire che se chi amo ne sente la necessità è nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia.
Chi ti assicura che non ce ne sarà una seconda e una terza?
quella della malattia era un'iperbole per dire che ,per quanto merdosa, io la verità la voglio sempre sapere.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> una botta può farne seguire un'altra e non capire che se chi amo ne sente la necessità è nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia.
> * Chi ti assicura che non ce ne sarà una seconda e una terza?*
> quella della malattia era un'iperbole per dire che ,per quanto merdosa, io la verità la voglio sempre sapere.


nessuno. come nessuno mi può assicurare del contrario.
ma ragiono in chiave ottimistica.
come già ampiamente discusso, io dò fiducia al 100% e dinanzi la consapevolezza che l'ho buttata al vento, non saprei perdonare, forse è per questo che ragiono così. credo sia un discorso di comodo, tutto sommato il mio, ma tant'è.
a volte è vero che occhio non vede, cuore non duole.


----------



## Old Vulvia (31 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ............... preferite che qualcun 'altro si rimbocchi le maniche e decida che svolta dare alla VOSTRA vita???









anche qui molti pensano che confessare un tradimento sia un atto di viltà ed egoismo ma altrettato spesso il non confessare è un atto esclusivamente "per sè", per non dovere affrontare rancori, ire, noie, per non mettersi in discussione e con la convinzione di essere nel giusto, nel proprio diritto. E cosa c'è di più egoistico di qualcuno che decide cos'è il "bene" dell'altro?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> anche qui molti pensano che confessare un tradimento sia un atto di viltà ed egoismo ma altrettato spesso il non confessare è un atto esclusivamente "per sè", per non dovere affrontare rancori, ire, noie, per non mettersi in discussione e con la convinzione di essere nel giusto, nel proprio diritto. E cosa c'è di più egoistico di qualcuno che decide cos'è il "bene" dell'altro?


personalmente non discuto su cosa debba fare il traditore. mi fa girare le palle il pensiero che spesso chi confessa lo faccia solo per scaricarsi la coscienza (e probabilmente il giorno dopo va a trombare con un'altra). hai i sensi di colpa? bhè, ciucciateli.
io non mai tradito, se mai dovessi farlo credo che confesserei, proprio per liberarmi dei sensi di colpa (sono contraddittoria lo so, ma sempre perché è un discorso di comodo. i sensi di colpa non li so affrontare).


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Siete dei fenomeni!!!adesso addirittura si tira in ballo Gesù che perdona Giuda!!
> quante palle. Quante bugie e quante costruzioni mentali complesse al posto di una semplicissima verità. Mi tirava farmi un altro/a. Stop.
> Nella vita ci si prendono le proprie responsabilità se si è Uomini e Donne.
> Col ***** che ci si nasconde nel " io non voglio sapere!! ha fatto lui, che lui metta a posto le cose! o meglio che non sappia, così non soffre"
> ...


lo sapevo che se dicevo come la pensavo ti sareti arrabbiata.
arrabbiata senza cercare di capire.

chiudo quì


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> anche qui molti pensano che confessare un tradimento sia un atto di viltà ed egoismo ma altrettato spesso il non confessare è un atto esclusivamente "per sè", per non dovere affrontare rancori, ire, noie, per non mettersi in discussione e con la convinzione di essere nel giusto, nel proprio diritto. E cosa c'è di più egoistico di qualcuno che decide cos'è il "bene" dell'altro?


Quoto.


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> personalmente non discuto su cosa debba fare il traditore. mi fa girare le palle il pensiero che spesso chi confessa lo faccia solo per scaricarsi la coscienza (e probabilmente il giorno dopo va a trombare con un'altra). hai i sensi di colpa? bhè, ciucciateli.
> io non mai tradito, se mai dovessi farlo credo che confesserei, proprio per liberarmi dei sensi di colpa (sono contraddittoria lo so, ma sempre perché è un discorso di comodo. i sensi di colpa non li so affrontare).


eh, si , il senso di colpa bisogna saperlo reggere, non siamo tutti uguali, alcuni lo reggono, altri no.


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> nessuno. come nessuno mi può assicurare del contrario.
> ma ragiono in chiave ottimistica.
> come già ampiamente discusso, *io dò fiducia al 100% e dinanzi la consapevolezza che l'ho buttata al vento, non saprei perdonare*, forse è per questo che ragiono così. credo sia un discorso di comodo, tutto sommato il mio, ma tant'è.
> a volte è vero che occhio non vede, cuore non duole.


ma che comodo? fai bene....


----------



## Old oscar (31 Ottobre 2008)

adesso vado davvero.

ci vediamo fra un po' di tempo.

ciao a tutti.


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> eh, si , il senso di colpa bisogna saperlo reggere, non siamo tutti uguali, alcuni lo reggono, altri no.


bisognerebbe fare in modo di non avercelo, il senso di colpa.............


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> adesso vado davvero.
> 
> ci vediamo fra un po' di tempo.
> 
> ciao a tutti.



fai con comodo ....


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> fai con comodo ....
















3 parole e distruggi un uomo...non si fa...


----------



## Old Asudem (31 Ottobre 2008)

questo discorso si può estendere ad un atteggiamento di vita.

io quando commetto una cosa sbagliata, che va contro il mio modo di essere, di pensare, di amare, di lavorare, di confrontarmi non riesco a tenermela dentro. E non certo per egoismo perchè tante volte mi risulterebbe ben più comodo non dire un caxxo, non mettermi in discussione, non rischiare di giocarmi quel poco che ho.
Eppure è più forte di me. Ripeto un concetto che ho espresso oggi: almeno di uno che amo veramente  mi debbo pur fidare.
E se lo faccio lo devo poter fare senza pensare che per non ferirmi o farmi soffrire mi nasconda una scopata di una notte o di più.
Lo so che sono estrema, che o tutto o niente ..ma è come sono..


----------



## Old Vulvia (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> lo sapevo che se dicevo come la pensavo ti sareti arrabbiata.
> arrabbiata senza cercare di capire.
> 
> chiudo quì


e a me non rispondi?


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> questo discorso si può estendere ad un atteggiamento di vita.
> 
> io quando commetto una cosa sbagliata, che va contro il mio modo di essere, di pensare, di amare, di lavorare, di confrontarmi non riesco a tenermela dentro. E non certo per egoismo perchè tante volte mi risulterebbe ben più comodo non dire un caxxo, non mettermi in discussione, non rischiare di giocarmi quel poco che ho.
> Eppure è più forte di me. Ripeto un concetto che ho espresso oggi: almeno di uno che amo veramente  mi debbo pur fidare.
> ...


concordo..manco io ci riesco..


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> 3 parole e distruggi un uomo...non si fa...


pardon


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> pardon


ma perchè? quest'altro avatar ti sembra consono?
mi stai diventando cupo, tetro, crepuscolare...


----------



## Old Toujours (31 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma perchè? quest'altro avatar ti sembra consono?
> mi stai diventando cupo, tetro, crepuscolare...


tre splendidi aggettivi ... se decidi di farti operare voglio essere il primo a saperlo ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





'notte zio


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> tre splendidi aggettivi ... se decidi di farti operare voglio essere il primo a saperlo ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


operare a cosa? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




notte caro giuseppe cumpar nipot


----------



## Old giobbe (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> faccio l'avvocato del diavolo ( come al solito )
> forse non lo ami abbastanza per accettare questo ?
> per andare oltre ?, per capirlo ?
> 
> ...


È proprio del diavolo perché con Dio non c'entra nulla.
 Se l'azione di una persona mi offende gravemente, col cavolo che l'accetto per amore suo.
Per esempio la figlia ama il padre, ma il padre la stupra. La figlia dovrebbe continuare a farsi stuprare per amore al padre?
Altro esempio: la moglie ama il marito, ma lui la riempie di botte tutte le volte che si ubriaca. Poverino, lui non deve smettere di bere, è lei che amorevolmente deve perdonarlo e accettare di essere menata per il resto della vita.
Ma siamo fuori????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> È proprio del diavolo perché con Dio non c'entra nulla.
> Se l'azione di una persona mi offende gravemente, col cavolo che l'accetto per amore suo.
> Per esempio la figlia ama il padre, ma il padre la stupra. La figlia dovrebbe continuare a farsi stuprare per amore al padre?
> Altro esempio: la moglie ama il marito, ma lui la riempie di botte tutte le volte che si ubriaca. Poverino, lui non deve smettere di bere, è lei che amorevolmente deve perdonarlo e accettare di essere menata per il resto della vita.
> Ma siamo fuori????



fai sempre esempi leggeri.
ultimamente mi sembri posseduto sai?


----------



## Old Vulvia (31 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> personalmente non discuto su cosa debba fare il traditore. mi fa girare le palle il pensiero che spesso chi confessa lo faccia solo per scaricarsi la coscienza (e probabilmente il giorno dopo va a trombare con un'altra). hai i sensi di colpa? bhè, ciucciateli.
> io non mai tradito, se mai dovessi farlo credo che confesserei, proprio per liberarmi dei sensi di colpa (sono contraddittoria lo so, ma sempre perché è un discorso di comodo. i sensi di colpa non li so affrontare).


Nemmeno io penso ci sia una regola universale.
Personalmente però mi offenderebbe che chi mi ha tradito oltretutto taccia "pietosamente" (e magari lo sa tutto il circondario :0218

	
	
		
		
	


	




    .. mi pare una doppia pugnalata.

Diverso è il caso di chi con quel tradimento ha capito che non lo rifarà più, ne ha compreso le proprie responsabilità e riesce in altro modo a coinvolgere il partner ufficiale in un processo di "ristrutturazione" della coppia. In questo caso una confessione sarebbe solo dare un dolore gratuito ad una persona che ne rimarrebbe magari devastata. In ogni caso però rimane a mio avviso uno sbilanciamento nella coppia: c'è chi ha infranto "un'illusione di innocenza" (perdonate l'espressione ma non mi viene niente di meglio) e chi in quell'illusione c'è dentro e crede sia il suo mondo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> bisognerebbe fare in modo di non avercelo, il senso di colpa.............


su questo sono pienamente d'accordo.
e questo mi preoccupa. speroo non sia una malattia


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> su questo sono pienamente d'accordo.
> *e questo mi preoccupa*. speroo non sia una malattia
























we..io c'ho tante qualità..ben nascoste, quasi da caccia  al tesoro, ma ci sono...


----------



## Old giobbe (31 Ottobre 2008)

oscar ha detto:


> Gesù la chiamava COMPASSIONE





oscar ha detto:


> non capisci ?
> non so che altro dire per spiegare la cosa.
> 
> ti toccherà leggere i vangeli ?





oscar ha detto:


> lo ami o è una cosa tua ?
> 
> lo ami come un oggetto, un animale domestico o come una persona, con le sue debolezze, i suoi difetti, i suoi peccati ?





oscar ha detto:


> si, ma non si perdona il fatto, si perdona l'essere di una persona, la sua natura.





oscar ha detto:


> la compassione ed il perdono non hanno spiegazioni da capire, lo si fa e basta.




Gesù ha incontrato un'adultera e ha impedito che la lapidassero.
Alla fine gli ha detto: “Va e non peccare più”. Mica gli ha detto di continuare a darla all'universo intero.
Non esiste perdono senza cessazione del peccato, senza il pentimento e senza la volontà di non ripetere quel peccato.
Se un serial killer confessa tutti i suoi omicidi ma dice che vuol continuare ad uccidere, col cavolo che il prete gli dà l'assoluzione.
Se tu vai da un prete e dici che vuoi continuare ad essere adultero, il prete (e Dio) non ti perdona, non ti dà l'assoluzione. Dio non ti perdona e lo dovrebbe fare tua moglie? Solo se fosse una squilibrata mentale.





oscar ha detto:


> anche Giuda aveva giurato, gesù però lo ha perdonato, ha perdonato la sua natura di essere un traditore, non il tradimento in se.



Mi sa che non era Giuda, ma Pietro.
E non aveva giurato niente, aveva detto che era disposto a dare la sua vita per Gesù. Pietro si è pentito amaramente di aver rinnegato Gesù.
Gesù chiedendo per 3 volte a Pietro se lo amava, non solo lo ha perdonato ma ha realizzato in lui una cura interiore.


----------



## Old Vulvia (31 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> fai sempre esempi leggeri.
> ultimamente mi sembri posseduto sai?


come dice Medusetta: "è un'iperbole"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  però rende l'idea..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Nemmeno io penso ci sia una regola universale.
> Personalmente però mi offenderebbe che chi mi ha tradito oltretutto taccia "pietosamente" (e magari lo sa tutto il circondario :0218
> 
> 
> ...



sostanzialmente a questo mi riferivo. ho parlato di UNA botta e via. se veramente crede che non lo rifarà, se veramente ha compreso le proprie responsabilità è davvero necessario coinvolgere il/la partner in questa cosa?
io non saprei più fidarmi quindi non ci sarebbe più nulla da ristrutturare...
sarò monotona e piagnona e mi rendo conto che sia un mio limite ma se perdo fiducia non riesco ad andare avanti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> we..io c'ho tante qualità..ben nascoste, quasi da caccia  al tesoro, ma ci sono...


mandaci una tua radiografia per favore, così ci rendi participi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> come dice Medusetta: "è un'iperbole"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sì ma cavolo se è esagerato a volte  

	
	
		
		
	


	






(però trova quasi innocente la faccenda della pecora)


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mandaci una tua radiografia per favore, così ci rendi participi


non devo rendere partecipe nessuno, mica è obbligatorio, ma nemmeno fare sempre la figura di quello "distorto"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Ottobre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Gesù ha incontrato un'adultera e ha impedito che la lapidassero.
> Alla fine gli ha detto: “Va e non peccare più”. Mica gli ha detto di continuare a darla all'universo intero.
> Non esiste perdono senza cessazione del peccato, senza il pentimento e senza la volontà di non ripetere quel peccato.
> Se un serial killer confessa tutti i suoi omicidi ma dice che vuol continuare ad uccidere, col cavolo che il prete gli dà l'assoluzione.
> ...



dio perdona, io no.


parola di angelina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non devo rendere partecipe nessuno, mica è obbligatorio, ma nemmeno fare sempre la figura di quello "distorto"


distorto non te l'ha detto nessuno  

	
	
		
		
	


	









distorto infame


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> distorto non te l'ha detto nessuno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se vabbeh..famo a non capisse....


----------



## Old Vulvia (31 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì ma cavolo se è esagerato a volte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi sono persa volutamente gran parte dei passaggi di quella vicenda..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> mi sono persa volutamente gran parte dei passaggi di quella vicenda..


vuoi un riassuntino? sono qui apposta


----------



## Old Italia1 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> mi sono persa volutamente gran parte dei passaggi di quella vicenda..


ma anche sei sopravvisuta alla grande mi sembra...


----------



## Old Vulvia (31 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vuoi un riassuntino? sono qui apposta












   ti direi di no ma se proprio ci tieni..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (31 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> ti direi di no ma se proprio ci tieni..












   siccome non vedi l'ora, non me lo faccio ripetere due volte e ti elenco i punti salienti:

a) lei lo trova a impecorarsi la pecora
b) lei non sa che fare e cerca "tradimento" su googe e approda qua
c) lei forse lo lascia
d) lui confessa che è da tanto che la pecora è la sua amante
e) vanno dall'analista
f) l'analista in seguito a una seduta di ipnosi regressiva, dice che è normale perché lui da piccolo è stato salvato da una pecora e mostra così la sua riconoscenza
g) in tutto questo, la pecora è scappata con un virgus, un muflone nano sardo, ma ora sono felici.


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> siccome non vedi l'ora, non me lo faccio ripetere due volte e ti elenco i punti salienti:
> 
> a) lei lo trova a impecorarsi la pecora
> b) lei non sa che fare e cerca "tradimento" su googe e approda qua
> ...

















oddio casco dalla ciambella  

	
	
		
		
	


	













anvedi che maiala la pecora! 
(e qui ci starebbe uno stacchetto musicale dei tenores di bitti..)

(sai che sembra liberamente tratto da un'episodio di Woody Allen?)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> oddio casco dalla ciambella
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   che ne dici del mio dono della sintesi?

reggiti al ciambelun 

	
	
		
		
	


	





(eccolo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3pLFf2arv89 )


----------



## Old Becco (1 Novembre 2008)

_


Asudem ha detto:



			Dietro a questo semplice quanto subdolo ragionamento ci si nasconde per fare ciò che ci si vergognerebbe di fare alla luce del sole, ciò su cui si sa che non si reggerebbe un confronto onesto e leale, uno scontro, un subire dei giudizi, un mettere in gioco la propria sicurezza e tranquillità.
		
Clicca per espandere...

_


Asudem ha detto:


> _Però la cosa quasi sempre è intesa a senso unico. Chi la pratica la impone al partner ma non sopporterebbe che gli venisse imposta._
> _Lo so, à l'ouest rien de nouveau, solita solfa, trita e ritrita. Eppure mi viene da chiedermi quante , ma quante persone vivono accanto ad altre inconsapevoli di questo. Mi domando con che faccia ci si possa svegliare a fianco ad una persona sapendo che la si sta tradendo, si sta tradendo tutto quello in cui si era creduto , dato per raggiunto, sudato, guadagnato._
> _A me viene una gran tristezza._
> _Perchè la vita è già tanto bastarda che non è giusto non potere dire con serenità:di te , almeno di te mi fido, su di te non ho dubbi._
> ...



 ---------------------------------------------------------

Ma la cosa che più ho trovato difficile è che alla fine dopo anni di tradimenti da parte sua, sono riuscito ad autoconvincermi che era anche colpa mia. Mi sono criticato, mi sono analizzato, ho fatto 5 anni di psicoterapia, ho lavorato come uno schiavo per rendere ancora migliore la nostra situazione economica, mi sto massacrando di palestra e piscina per avere un fisico presentabile ( e vi assicuro che ho 52 anni, e me ne danno 40)  non bevo, non fumo, non esco mai..... 
Ma io che devo fare per meritare un poco di sentimento?
Il codice militare di guerra prevede per i traditori la fucilazione alle spalle (come Galeazzo Ciano per intenderci) e secondo me è giusto.


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me il tradimento e' un sacco di cose... anche lo scambismo lo considero un "tradimento" del sistema coppia e del progetto coppia... ripeto coppia sono due non quattro... il fatto che la coppia si renda complice per me non elimina il tradimento non solo come atto fisico che e' il minimo... una coppia che per reggere ha bisogno di supporti esterni ha fondamentalmente fallito come coppia tradendo il sistema iniziale...
> 
> Spero che arrivi qualcuno che ha capito cosa voglio dire e lo spieghi perche' oggi nun gliela fo...


Il tradimento è l'esclusione del partner. Punto.
Se una persona un giorno ti proponesse di andare in un club privè, certamente tu la lasceresti perchè non sarebbe più l'uomo che vorresti accanto. Ma lui non ti sta tradendo..Ti sta coinvolgendo in un gioco di coppia. Che tu puoi accettare o meno (e di conseguenza la persona) a seconda di quelli che sono i TUOI valori su cui si basa una coppia.
Tradimento sarebbe se lui ci andasse da solo nel club privè senza dirti nulla.
Per scli scambisti non c'è tradimento. Il tradimento è solo nel momento in cui uno dei due non coinvolge il partner in questi giochi. Eì' questo il tradimento, vale a dire l'esclusione a sua insaputa.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La coppia e' esclusivita'.


Certo..Esclusività. Ogni coppia sotto questa voce ci mette alcune cose..altre coppie ce ne mettono altre.
Nella prassi la coppia è esclusività sentimentale e fisica.
In altre coppie l'esclusività è solo sentimentale (scambisti).

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Siete dei fenomeni!!!adesso addirittura si tira in ballo Gesù che perdona Giuda!!
> quante palle. Quante bugie e quante costruzioni mentali complesse al posto di una semplicissima verità. Mi tirava farmi un altro/a. Stop.
> Nella vita ci si prendono le proprie responsabilità se si è Uomini e Donne.
> Col ***** che ci si nasconde nel " io non voglio sapere!! ha fatto lui, che lui metta a posto le cose! o meglio che non sappia, così non soffre"
> ...


Questa estenuante voglia di verità.
Se si vuole la verità a tutti i costi nella vita, bisogna essere attrezzati anche per accettarla e metabolizzarla, questa benedetta verità.
Facciamo tutti i supereroi, poi al primo cornino diventiamo delle amebe ci inacidiamo rodendoci il fegato per mesi..Ma a chi giova questa verità? A me no di certo. Se tu la vuoi prenditela pure, in tutte le sue forme, ben sapendo che la verità può essere molto più devastante di una piccola bugia.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Novembre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> anche qui molti pensano che confessare un tradimento sia un atto di viltà ed egoismo *ma altrettato spesso il non confessare è un atto esclusivamente "per sè"*, per non dovere affrontare rancori, ire, noie, per non mettersi in discussione e con la convinzione di essere nel giusto, nel proprio diritto. E cosa c'è di più egoistico di qualcuno che decide cos'è il "bene" dell'altro?


E in infatti il tradimento è un atto esclusivo per sè..Altrimenti tale non sarebbe.
Il tradimento non è un bel piatto di tartine col caviale di beluga che ti viene servito su un piatto d'argento. 
C'è un conto da pagare..Quello di poter essere scoperti e il "senso di colpa", che molte persone non riescono a superare..Così che poi, in lacrime, confessano tutto sentendosi una merda e credendo in questo modo di essere stati onesti..
Ma per piacere...

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Gesù ha incontrato un'adultera e ha impedito che la lapidassero.
> *Alla fine gli ha detto: “Va e non peccare più”*. Mica gli ha detto di continuare a darla all'universo intero.
> Non esiste perdono senza cessazione del peccato, senza il pentimento e senza la volontà di non ripetere quel peccato.
> Se un serial killer confessa tutti i suoi omicidi ma dice che vuol continuare ad uccidere, col cavolo che il prete gli dà l'assoluzione.
> ...


E ci credo che gli abbia detto così..E' diventata la sua donna..Anche a lui avrebbero dato fastidio le corna  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sostanzialmente a questo mi riferivo. ho parlato di UNA botta e via. se veramente crede che non lo rifarà, se veramente ha compreso le proprie responsabilità è davvero necessario coinvolgere il/la partner in questa cosa?
> io non saprei più fidarmi quindi non ci sarebbe più nulla da ristrutturare...
> sarò monotona e piagnona e mi rendo conto che sia un mio limite ma se perdo fiducia non riesco ad andare avanti.


Io la penso come te. So che orra questo ti farà sentire in torto  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Novembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> ---------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ma la cosa che più ho trovato difficile è che alla fine dopo anni di tradimenti da parte sua, sono riuscito ad autoconvincermi che era anche colpa mia. Mi sono criticato, mi sono analizzato, ho fatto 5 anni di psicoterapia, ho lavorato come uno schiavo per rendere ancora migliore la nostra situazione economica, mi sto massacrando di palestra e piscina per avere un fisico presentabile ( e vi assicuro che ho 52 anni, e me ne danno 40)  non bevo, non fumo, non esco mai.....
> Ma io che devo fare per meritare un poco di sentimento?
> * Il codice militare di guerra prevede per i traditori la fucilazione alle spalle (come Galeazzo Ciano per intenderci) e secondo me è giusto*.


No, mandiamoli nei gulag. Con la fucilazione non soffrono

Buscopann

PS..Hai mai pensato di fare come succede ogni tanto in America? Ti compri in un fucile, fai un video su youtube, poi entri in un club privè e fai una strage


----------



## Minerva (1 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E in infatti il tradimento è un atto esclusivo per sè..Altrimenti tale non sarebbe.
> Il tradimento non è un bel piatto di tartine col caviale di beluga che ti viene servito su un piatto d'argento.
> C'è un conto da pagare..Quello di poter essere scoperti e il "senso di colpa", che molte persone non riescono a superare..Così che poi, in lacrime, confessano tutto sentendosi una merda e credendo in questo modo di essere stati onesti..
> Ma per piacere...
> ...


 in fondo penso che tu abbia ragione quando dici che se il tradimento è una scappatella fugace non vale la pena di rovinare un rapporto.
bene.ma se pensi qesto razionalmente puoi  anche avere gli attributi per assorbirlo  di fronte alla verità scomoda .
perchè allora tutto quello che sosteniamo nei nostri ragionamenti rimane nella sterile linea teorica,
 visto che spesso certe scelte implcano sofferenza e volontà.
insomma non riesco a far quadrare il ragionamento che in pratica assolve il peccato ma non il peccatore reo confesso.
......
mi pare che tu passi dalla leggerezza del peccato veniale non confessato
 alla condanna  eterna nel caso tu lo venga a sapere.
chissà se mi sono spiegata


----------



## Mari' (1 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E in infatti il tradimento è un atto esclusivo per sè..Altrimenti tale non sarebbe.
> Il tradimento non è un bel piatto di tartine col caviale di beluga che ti viene servito su un piatto d'argento.
> C'è un conto da pagare..Quello di poter essere scoperti e il "senso di colpa", che molte persone non riescono a superare..Così che poi, in lacrime, confessano tutto sentendosi una merda e credendo in questo modo di essere stati onesti..
> Ma per piacere...
> ...



Busco sei mai stato tradito?

O sei un traditore?


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Dietro a questo semplice quanto subdolo ragionamento ci si nasconde per fare ciò che ci si vergognerebbe di fare alla luce del sole, ciò su cui si sa che non si reggerebbe un confronto onesto e leale, uno scontro, un subire dei giudizi, un mettere in gioco la propria sicurezza e tranquillità.
> Però la cosa quasi sempre è intesa a senso unico. Chi la pratica la impone al partner ma non sopporterebbe che gli venisse imposta.
> Lo so, à l'ouest rien de nouveau, solita solfa, trita e ritrita. Eppure mi viene da chiedermi quante , ma quante persone vivono accanto ad altre inconsapevoli di questo. Mi domando con che faccia ci si possa svegliare a fianco ad una persona sapendo che la si sta tradendo, si sta tradendo tutto quello in cui si era creduto , dato per raggiunto, sudato, guadagnato.
> A me viene una gran tristezza.
> ...


Capisco ciò che dici ... e capisco che non ci crederai mai se ti dicessi che nel lavoro, nell'amicizia e nella vita sono molto ma molto affidabile. Se prometto una cosa, a costo di rimetterci di tasca, la faccio.
Credo che se una persona tradisce "per fare ginnastica" allora è come dici tu ... se invece tradisce per un disagio serio e profondo che ha con il proprio coniuge allora magari ho ragione io.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Capisco ciò che dici ... e capisco che non ci crederai mai se ti dicessi che nel lavoro, nell'amicizia e nella vita sono molto ma molto affidabile. Se prometto una cosa, a costo di rimetterci di tasca, la faccio.
> Credo che se una persona tradisce "per fare ginnastica" allora è come dici tu ... se invece tradisce per un disagio serio e profondo che ha con il proprio coniuge allora magari ho ragione io.


 
uffà mi tocca quotarti...cacacazz....


----------



## Minerva (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Capisco ciò che dici ... e capisco che non ci crederai mai se ti dicessi che nel lavoro, nell'amicizia e nella vita sono molto ma molto affidabile. Se prometto una cosa, a costo di rimetterci di tasca, la faccio.
> Credo che se una persona tradisce "per fare ginnastica" allora è come dici tu ... se invece tradisce per un disagio serio e profondo che ha con il proprio coniuge allora magari ho ragione io.


 lo so che stiamo sempre a parlare delle stesse cose ma...
se esiste un disagio profondo è impossibile che sia unilaterale ;perché non risolverlo radicalmente a monte?
il matrimonio non è una condanna a vita


----------



## Old Toujours (1 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo so che stiamo sempre a parlare delle stesse cose ma...
> se esiste un disagio profondo è impossibile che sia unilaterale ;perché non risolverlo radicalmente a monte?
> *il matrimonio non è una condanna a vita*


con cappella di famiglia va pure oltre ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

figlio al padre:" Papà,esiste qualcosa dopo il matrimonio?"


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo so che stiamo sempre a parlare delle stesse cose ma...
> se esiste un disagio profondo è impossibile che sia unilaterale ;perché non risolverlo radicalmente a monte?
> il matrimonio non è una condanna a vita


lo so bene ... nelle separazioni occorrerebbe buon senso e soprattutto dimostrazione di civiltà evitando liti e disagi ai figli.
se il tuo coniuge dimostra di possedere senso civile puoi giungere alla conclusione del matrimonio senza spargimenti di sangue (iperbole) ... diversamente è un calvario forse peggiore del matrimonio.
comunque ... questo genere di situazioni non durano in eterno e SICURAMENTE si risolvono con la chiusura del matrimonio.


----------



## Bruja (1 Novembre 2008)

*vero*



Toujours ha detto:


> con cappella di famiglia va pure oltre ...


 
Alla fine i figli oltre che motivazione sono anche eredi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Bruja (1 Novembre 2008)

*Uno*



unodinoi ha detto:


> lo so bene ... nelle separazioni occorrerebbe buon senso e soprattutto dimostrazione di civiltà evitando liti e disagi ai figli.
> se il tuo coniuge dimostra di possedere senso civile puoi giungere alla conclusione del matrimonio senza spargimenti di sangue (iperbole) ... diversamente è un calvario forse peggiore del matrimonio.
> comunque ... questo genere di situazioni non durano in eterno e SICURAMENTE si risolvono con la chiusura del matrimonio.


Il problema é che prima di prendere atto che il matrimonio é finito scatta tutta una serie di motivazioni, ragioni, argomenti che spesso sono unilaterali, nel senso che ognuno parla di e con sé stesso e non col partner, specie se il matrimonio é puntellato dall'esterno.
Trovo che affrontare veramentre i problemi spesso porti perfino ad una ricomposizione, ma quando c'é di mezzo rancore e rivalsa non si va da nessuna parte, e per avere questi due compagni di viaggio basta semplicemente essere convinti di avere sempre e comunque ragione e non solo delle ragioni! 
Bruja


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il problema é che prima di prendere atto che il matrimonio é finito scatta tutta una serie di motivazioni, ragioni, argomenti che spesso sono unilaterali, nel senso che ognuno parla di e con sé stesso e non col partner, specie se il matrimonio é puntellato dall'esterno.
> Trovo che affrontare veramentre i problemi spesso porti perfino ad una ricomposizione, ma quando c'é di mezzo rancore e rivalsa non si va da nessuna parte, e per avere questi due compagni di viaggio basta semplicemente essere convinti di avere sempre e comunque ragione e non solo delle ragioni!
> Bruja


In parte ho risposto anche nell'altro tuo thread ... dopo più di 20 anni immagini quanti tentativi di ricomposizione ci sono stati? Ma quando la vita ti ha reso diverso dal ragazzino che sposò la ragazzina e quando la vita la IMMAGINI in modo diverso ... non c'è ricomposizione che tenga. Per usare una metafora: se a me piace il mare e a lei la montagna ... vivere in collina non accontenta nessuno


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

Asu, non mescoliamo le carte però.

Il sesso clandestino, il perdersi dietro ad uno sguardo di una donna, il cadere dietro un profumo, il lasciarsi travolgere dalla passione non ha nulla a che vedere con il lavoro.
Io mi fido dei miei colleghi di lavoro, il nostro è un lavoro di fiducia, io lavoro fuori sapendo che dentro c'è gente che sgobba come un dannato per far si che quello che faccio io fuori sia produttivo. Se non lavoro io, non lavorano gli altri, e viceversa. 
Ma il tradire la fiducia del tuo compagno non vedo che nesso possa avere.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (1 Novembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Asu, non mescoliamo le carte però.
> 
> Il sesso clandestino, il perdersi dietro ad uno sguardo di una donna, il cadere dietro un profumo, il lasciarsi travolgere dalla passione non ha nulla a che vedere con il lavoro.
> Io mi fido dei miei colleghi di lavoro, il nostro è un lavoro di fiducia, io lavoro fuori sapendo che dentro c'è gente che sgobba come un dannato per far si che quello che faccio io fuori sia produttivo. Se non lavoro io, non lavorano gli altri, e viceversa.
> Ma il tradire la fiducia del tuo compagno non vedo che nesso possa avere.








un rapporto di coppia non si basa sulla fiducia?


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Il tradimento è l'esclusione del partner.* Punto.
> Se una persona un giorno ti proponesse di andare in un club privè, certamente tu la lasceresti perchè non sarebbe più l'uomo che vorresti accanto. Ma lui non ti sta tradendo..Ti sta coinvolgendo in un gioco di coppia. Che tu puoi accettare o meno (e di conseguenza la persona) a seconda di quelli che sono i TUOI valori su cui si basa una coppia.
> Tradimento sarebbe se lui ci andasse da solo nel club privè senza dirti nulla.
> Per scli scambisti non c'è tradimento. Il tradimento è solo nel momento in cui uno dei due non coinvolge il partner in questi giochi. Eì' questo il tradimento, vale a dire l'esclusione a sua insaputa.
> ...


Forse per te, per me no. PUNTO.

Ti ripeto una coppia son 2 non 4 o 6... se non capisci cosa intendo per tradimento della coppia non so che altro dirti...


----------



## LDS (1 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> un rapporto di coppia non si basa sulla fiducia?


si ovvio, si vede che non mi sono spiegato. 

semplicemente tradire il compagno non sigifica svolgere male il proprio lavoro.


----------



## Bruja (1 Novembre 2008)

*scusate*

_Forse il problema é mal posto... intendo che se é vero che la coppia é a due e quel che sta fuori dai due é tradimento, é anche vero che molti per tradimento intendono l'essere all'oscuro di eventi che riguardano solo uno dei due._
_E' chiaro che perché esista una valenza in quel che dice Buscopann, deve esserci la condivisione di quella situazione... una coppia che é d'accordo sul frequentare privé o scambi sui generis, é semplicemente una coppia che fa certe scelte anzichè altre.  E' ovvio che il rapporto di coppia standard nel senso profondo del termine non dovrebbe prevedere prevede queste diversioni, ma una volta consapevoli e consenzienti... non esiste il tradimento come inganno o raggiro._
_Bruja_


----------



## Bruja (1 Novembre 2008)

*Uno*



unodinoi ha detto:


> In parte ho risposto anche nell'altro tuo thread ... dopo più di 20 anni immagini quanti tentativi di ricomposizione ci sono stati? Ma quando la vita ti ha reso diverso dal ragazzino che sposò la ragazzina e quando la vita la IMMAGINI in modo diverso ... non c'è ricomposizione che tenga. Per usare una metafora: se a me piace il mare e a lei la montagna ... vivere in collina non accontenta nessuno


Certo che no, infatti gli accomodamente e la capacità di incontro fra due libertà e caratteri deve essere spontanea, mai coercitiva, e in caso si può arrivare ad avere vacanze separate, se di questo si tratta, ma se il problema é dove vivere (mi attengo alla tua metafora) bisogna che si acconttenti uno dei due se l'altro é disponibile, diversamente ognuno per conto proprio. Quello che conta é che si sia cercato di esperire tutte le possibilità accettabili... ma quando si é di fronte ad un sì o un no... si deve scegliere comunque e se il prezzo é alto lo si deve pagare.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (1 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> _Forse il problema é mal posto... intendo che se é vero che la coppia é a due e quel che sta fuori dai due é tradimento, é anche vero che molti per tradimento intendono l'essere all'oscuro di eventi che riguardano solo uno dei due._
> _E' chiaro che perché esista una valenza in quel che dice Buscopann, deve esserci la condivisione di quella situazione... una coppia che é d'accordo sul frequentare privé o scambi sui generis, é semplicemente una coppia che fa certe scelte anzichè altre.  E' ovvio che il rapporto di coppia standard nel senso profondo del termine non dovrebbe prevedere prevede queste diversioni, ma una volta consapevoli e consenzienti... non esiste il tradimento come inganno o raggiro._
> _Bruja_


Per me si ingannano _eccome_


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Novembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per me si ingannano _eccome_


Lettri...perchè ciò che non ti appartiene non può esistere in altre persone?
Sarebbe come dire che a me piace la cioccolata, ma siccome a te la cioccolata non piace è impossibile che piaccia anche a me..e se dico che mi piace mi sto ingannando.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Busco sei mai stato tradito?
> 
> O sei un traditore?


Entrambi.
O meglio. Nella mia vita sono stato tradito. E molti anni fa mi è capitato una volta di tradire.


----------



## Old Buscopann (1 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> in fondo penso che tu abbia ragione quando dici che se il tradimento è una scappatella fugace non vale la pena di rovinare un rapporto.
> bene.ma se pensi qesto razionalmente puoi anche avere gli attributi per assorbirlo di fronte alla verità scomoda .
> perchè allora tutto quello che sosteniamo nei nostri ragionamenti rimane nella sterile linea teorica,
> visto che spesso certe scelte implcano sofferenza e volontà.
> ...


Esatto. Secondo me la confessione (quando soprattutto di scappatella si tratta) è di gran lunga peggiore del tradimento stesso.
Diverso potrebbe essere il discorso di quando si confessa un tradimento reiterato perchè magari implicitamente si vorrebbe chiudere la storia. Però, se a una persona sono rimaste un pò di palle, la chiude e basta senza confessare il tradimento e aggiungere altra sofferenza.

Buscopann


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Esatto. Secondo me la confessione (quando soprattutto di scappatella si tratta) è di gran lunga peggiore del tradimento stesso.
> Diverso potrebbe essere il discorso di quando si confessa un tradimento reiterato perchè magari implicitamente si vorrebbe chiudere la storia. Però, se a una persona sono rimaste un pò di palle, la chiude e basta senza confessare il tradimento e *aggiungere altra sofferenza.
> *
> Buscopann


aggiungere? immagino che tradiscono solo i masochisti...minchia come soffrono...


----------



## Old unodinoi (1 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> aggiungere? immagino che tradiscono solo i masochisti...*minchia come soffrono*...


solo se il preservativo è molto stretto!


----------



## Old Italia1 (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> solo se il preservativo è molto stretto!


o se stimolante per lei/ritardante per lui e messo al contrario!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Novembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> solo se il preservativo è molto stretto!


----------



## MK (1 Novembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> È proprio del diavolo perché con Dio non c'entra nulla.
> Se l'azione di una persona mi offende gravemente, col cavolo che l'accetto per amore suo.
> Per esempio la figlia ama il padre, ma il padre la stupra. La figlia dovrebbe continuare a farsi stuprare per amore al padre?
> Altro esempio: *la moglie ama il marito, ma lui la riempie di botte tutte le volte che si ubriaca. Poverino, lui non deve smettere di bere, è lei che amorevolmente deve perdonarlo e accettare di essere menata per il resto della vita.*
> Ma siamo fuori????


No, assolutamente no. Ma non è così facile, quante donne in queste condizioni ci sono?


----------



## MK (1 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Eì questo il tradimento, vale a dire l'esclusione a sua insaputa.
> 
> Buscopann


Infatti. E non parlerei soltanto di giochi sessuali ma amplierei il concetto. Il NON dire è un tradimento. Molto più grave di una botta e via...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> _Forse il problema é mal posto... intendo che se é vero che la coppia é a due e quel che sta fuori dai due é tradimento, é anche vero che molti per tradimento intendono l'essere all'oscuro di eventi che riguardano solo uno dei due._
> _E' chiaro che perché esista una valenza in quel che dice Buscopann, deve esserci la condivisione di quella situazione... una coppia che é d'accordo sul frequentare privé o scambi sui generis, é semplicemente una coppia che fa certe scelte anzichè altre. E' ovvio che il rapporto di coppia standard nel senso profondo del termine non dovrebbe prevedere prevede queste diversioni, ma una volta consapevoli e consenzienti... *non esiste il tradimento come inganno o raggiro.*_
> _Bruja_


Non credo proprio perché cosa accade realmente dentro il partner non lo si può sapere vedendo quel che accade fisicamente. Questa posizione che dice di privilegiare l'unione sentimentale scindendola da quella fisica la trovo materialista mascherata da sentimentale.
Mi sembra che sia un ostinato negare la spiritualità o quanto meno il sentimento e l'emotività propri e del partner che dovrebbero vivere certe esperienze senza conservarne alcuna traccia.
Chi accetta queste aperture penso che in realtà non viva un rapporto di coppia, ma un reciproco appoggiarsi patologico per l'incapacità individuale di entrambi di rimanere soli.
Forse necessitano di reciproche conferme di essere desiderabili e di aver un patner desiderabile per poterlo desiderare.
Tra l'altro è una prova aleatoria perché in quelle circostanze non conta la desiderabilità della persona e neppure dei corpi, ma solo di morbosità delle situazioni. Situazioni in cui il gusto è dato dall'idea di avere il controllo di situazioni incontrollabili.
E' qualcosa che ha meno a che fare col sesso di quanto si creda; è in questo qualcosa di simile allo stupro che è un atto di sopraffazione e di violenza e non di desiderio.


----------



## Old Buscopann (2 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non credo proprio perché cosa accade realmente dentro il partner non lo si può sapere vedendo quel che accade fisicamente. Questa posizione che dice di privilegiare l'unione sentimentale scindendola da quella fisica la trovo materialista mascherata da sentimentale.
> Mi sembra che sia un ostinato negare la spiritualità o quanto meno il sentimento e l'emotività propri e del partner che dovrebbero vivere certe esperienze senza conservarne alcuna traccia.
> Chi accetta queste aperture penso che in realtà non viva un rapporto di coppia, ma un reciproco appoggiarsi patologico per l'incapacità individuale di entrambi di rimanere soli.
> Forse necessitano di reciproche conferme di essere desiderabili e di aver un patner desiderabile per poterlo desiderare.
> ...


----------



## MK (2 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


>


identica reazione la mia...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


>





Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> identica reazione la mia...


 Così come lo stupro è un atto di violenza che usa come arma il sesso, ma che nulla ha a che fare con il desiderio (infatti non vengono violentate le donne o persone più attraenti, ma quelle su cui si vuole affermare un potere), così anche esperienze di scambio hanno più a che fare con giochi di potere, insicurezze interne e bisogno di umiliazione (da subire e far subire) che con la sessualità.
Ora è più chiaro?


----------



## Old Buscopann (2 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Così come lo stupro è un atto di violenza che usa come arma il sesso, ma che nulla ha a che fare con il desiderio (infatti non vengono violentate le donne o persone più attraenti, ma quelle su cui si vuole affermare un potere), così anche esperienze di scambio hanno più a che fare con giochi di potere, insicurezze interne e bisogno di umiliazione (da subire e far subire) che con la sessualità.
> Ora è più chiaro?


Si Persa..Ma il mio sbigottimento non cambia.
Abbiamo già fatto tempo fa questo discorso io e te e non se siamo venuti a capo.
Non sono assolutamente d'accordo e non perchè io pratichi o abbia intenzione di praticare lo scambio di coppia. Semplicemente se un qualche cosa non ti appartiene, non fa parte del tuo modo di essere, cerchi comunque di dare una spiegazione razionale secondo quella che è la tua visione del mondo. E in questo caso è ovvio che l'unica spiegazione razionale sarebbe quella di una coppia che nasconde dietro queste pratiche un disagio.
Ma non è così. Ci sono persone per le quali l'esclusività fisica non esiste, ma esiste solo quella sentimentale. E si amano per davvero, molto più di altre coppie convenzionali. Ho conosciuto coppie aperte (non tanto allo scambismo, quanto più che altro ad altri sistemi di apertura della coppia) e l'impressione che  ho sempre avuto era di due persone davvero innamorate e molto più affettuose negli atteggiamenti e nei modi di fare di coppie convenzionali che non si guardano nemmeno più negli occhi o che non sanno più cosa vuol dire passeggiare tenendosi per mano.
Se qualcosa non ci appartiene e non sappiamo spiegarcela, non significa che loro sono "diversi" e hanno un problema. Semplicemente sono realtà che esistono e che non ci appartengono. Noi possiamo solo osservarle e prendere atto che esistano. Affermare che hanno dei problemi mi sembra alquanto presuntuoso, anche perchè si mettono in dubbio sentimenti di persone "vere" ,quando non abbiamo nessun elemento per mettere in dubbio questi sentimenti se non la nostra PERSONALE visione del mondo

Buscopann


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si Persa..Ma il mio sbigottimento non cambia.
> Abbiamo già fatto tempo fa questo discorso io e te e non se siamo venuti a capo.
> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo e non perchè io pratichi o abbia intenzione di praticare lo scambio di coppia. Semplicemente se un qualche cosa non ti appartiene, non fa parte del tuo modo di essere, cerchi comunque di dare una spiegazione razionale secondo quella che è la tua visione del mondo. E in questo caso è ovvio che l'unica spiegazione razionale sarebbe quella di una coppia che nasconde dietro queste pratiche un disagio.
> Ma non è così. Ci sono persone per le quali l'esclusività fisica non esiste, ma esiste solo quella sentimentale. E si amano per davvero, molto più di altre coppie convenzionali. Ho conosciuto coppie aperte (non tanto allo scambismo, quanto più che altro ad altri sistemi di apertura della coppia) e l'impressione che  ho sempre avuto era di due persone davvero innamorate e molto più affettuose negli atteggiamenti e nei modi di fare di coppie convenzionali che non si guardano nemmeno più negli occhi o che non sanno più cosa vuol dire passeggiare tenendosi per mano.
> ...


Su questo sono d'accordo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si Persa..Ma il mio sbigottimento non cambia.
> Abbiamo già fatto tempo fa questo discorso io e te e non se siamo venuti a capo.
> Non sono assolutamente d'accordo e non perchè io pratichi o abbia intenzione di praticare lo scambio di coppia. Semplicemente se un qualche cosa non ti appartiene, non fa parte del tuo modo di essere, cerchi comunque di dare una spiegazione razionale secondo quella che è la tua visione del mondo. E in questo caso è ovvio che l'unica spiegazione razionale sarebbe quella di una coppia che nasconde dietro queste pratiche un disagio.
> Ma non è così. Ci sono persone per le quali l'esclusività fisica non esiste, ma esiste solo quella sentimentale. E si amano per davvero, molto più di altre coppie convenzionali. Ho conosciuto coppie aperte (non tanto allo scambismo, quanto più che altro ad altri sistemi di apertura della coppia) e l'impressione che ho sempre avuto era di due persone davvero innamorate e molto più affettuose negli atteggiamenti e nei modi di fare di coppie convenzionali che non si guardano nemmeno più negli occhi o che non sanno più cosa vuol dire passeggiare tenendosi per mano.
> ...


Allora ci sono altre tipi di coppie anomali di cui si dovrebbe prendere atto senza domandarsi se ci sono dietro problemi?
Allora va bene a questa stregua tutto.
Personalmente non mi frega nulla se tu o altri realmente considerate certe pratiche non solo possibili, ma positive e salutari, a questo mondo si sente di tutto e in quanto a raccontarsela ognuno ha grandi capacità.
Io credo che chi attua queste pratiche abbia dei problemi e il fatto che possa avere trovato chi ha ha problemi simili e speculari con cui condividerli non rende i problemi inesistenti. 
Anche chi tradisce per anni ha trovato un suo modo per equilibrare problemi suoi e/o di coppia, ma se invece di accettare tutto ci si ponesse più spesso il dubbio se quel che si sceglie di vivere è forse solo un sintomo o una compensazione di conflitti più profondi non faremmo che approfondire la conoscenza di noi stessi.
Mi sembra molto più superficiale e autoreferenziale dire che certe comportamenti sono solo diversità accettabili.


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora ci sono altre tipi di coppie anomali di cui si dovrebbe prendere atto senza domandarsi se ci sono dietro problemi?
> Allora va bene a questa stregua tutto.
> Personalmente non mi frega nulla se tu o altri realmente considerate certe pratiche non solo possibili, ma positive e salutari, a questo mondo si sente di tutto e in quanto a raccontarsela ognuno ha grandi capacità.
> Io credo che chi attua queste pratiche abbia dei problemi e il fatto che possa avere trovato chi ha ha problemi simili e speculari con cui condividerli non rende i problemi inesistenti.
> ...


Le diversita' esistono, e su questo non ci piove.

Hai qualche proposta/suggerimento su come liberarsi di quelli non uguali a noi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Io dico sempre " Viva le Diversita' " arricchiscono la societa' e ci permettono di essere quello e cosa siamo o vogliamo essere, praticamente la libera scelta di tutti ... dobbiamo solo Imparare ad essere tolleranti per una convivenza comune, basata sul rispetto di Tutti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Le diversita' esistono, e su questo non ci piove.
> 
> Hai qualche proposta/suggerimento su come liberarsi di quelli non uguali a noi?
> 
> ...


Non capisco.
Ti sembra forse che vada a bruciare i privé?
Non ho neanche rigato l'auto di mio marito... figurati quanto sono mite e tollerante...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma mi sembra che la tolleranza non debba diventare indifferenza. Se si affronta un argomento, liquidarlo dicendo che gli altri sono semplicemente diversi da me mi sembra superficiale.
Se un comportamento, come lo scambio di coppia, non è universalmente diffuso, ma anzi viene considerato come segno di non amore mi sembra che ci si possa domandare quali spinte ci siano dietro a chi lo pratica o ...a chi non lo pratica.


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

*Perche' tu ed io non ci capiamo?*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non capisco.
> Ti sembra forse che vada a bruciare i privé?
> Non ho neanche rigato l'auto di mio marito... figurati quanto sono mite e tollerante...
> 
> ...


Tra tolleranza e e indifferenza c'e' una grossa differenza.

A casa mia la *Tolleranza e':*
bonta',sopportazione, pazienza, comprensione, disponibilita', accondiscendenza,
generosita', larghezza, magnanimita',pieta', carita',altruismo, democrazia,
liberalita', apertura  mentale, ampiezza di vedute, rispetto,
clemenza, indulgenza.

*
**indifferenza:*
 essere indifferente, apatia, freddezza, distacco,  
disinteresse, insensibilita'.


Tu dove mi collegheresti?


Non darmi del *Superficiale:*
facilone, frivolo, futile,  generico, leggero, poco profondo.

Perche' non lo sono, sbagli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tra tolleranza e e indifferenza c'e' una grossa differenza.
> 
> A casa mia la *Tolleranza e':*
> bonta',sopportazione, pazienza, comprensione, disponibilita', accondiscendenza,
> ...


 Lo sai tu.
Io sono più che tollerante e cerco sempre di capire e comprendere andando oltre la superficie.


----------



## Mari' (2 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Lo sai tu.
> Io sono più che tollerante e cerco sempre di capire e comprendere andando oltre la superficie.


Mi arrendo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Noi due siamo incompatibili ... questo matrimonio non s'ha da fare, ne' domani, ne' mai  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao cara, ciao


----------



## Bruja (2 Novembre 2008)

*quesito*

Se due persone hanno una "tolleranza reciproca accettata" nel frequentare solo ed unicamente sessualmente altri partners, e non parlo solo di privé,e la questione non tocca assolutamente la loro intesa o complicità, posso non capirli, posso non condividerli, ma non posso dire che siano superficiali, sono semplicemente persone che hanno un'idea diversa dalla nostra sul rapporto di coppia e, per quel che ne so, ne esistono eccome... magari non lo dicono o non lo scrivono proprio per non essere giudicati poiché sanno che pochi capirebbero, quindi magari necessitano di discrezione ma non cambiano certo la loro realtà!!! 
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi arrendo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Io non mi permetto di dire come sei tu. Posso dire come sono io ...forse.
Degli altri posso solo vedere come si comportano limitatamente all'ambiente in cui ho possibilità di avere contatti con loro....nel tuo caso solo il forum attraverso la forma scritta.
Mi sono sbagliata nel valutare mio marito, figuriamoci se non posso sbagliarmi qui: per cui non do giudizi su di te.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se due persone hanno una "tolleranza reciproca accettata" nel frequentare solo ed unicamente szessualmente altri partners, e non paelo solo di privé,e la questione non tocca assolutamente la loro intesa o complicità, posso non capirli, posso non condividerli, ma non posso dire che siano superficiali, sono semplicemente persone che hanno un'idea diversa dalla nostra sul rapporto di coppia e, per quel che ne so, ne esistono eccome... magari non lo dicono o non lo scrivono proprio per non essere giudicati poiché sanno che pochi capirebbero, quindi magari necessitano di discrezione ma non cambiano certo la loro realtà!!!
> Bruja


Io non ho detto che sono superficiali, ho detto che è superficiale liquidarli con "sono fatti loro".
Se poi non sono superficiali sarà loro interesse motivare a loro stessi le ragioni di un comportamento che scinde la mente e il corpo. Credo che pretendere che il sesso non tocchi i sentimenti sia una sciocchezza grandiosa.
Per quanto mi riguarda ho fatto delle ipotesi sulle motivazioni che possono essere causa di questi comportamenti. Resto in attesa, dai tempi di Nadamas, di risposte convincenti.


----------



## Bruja (2 Novembre 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che sono superficiali, ho detto che è superficiale liquidarli con "sono fatti loro".D'accordo!
> Se poi non sono superficiali sarà loro interesse motivare a loro stessi le ragioni di un comportamento che scinde la mente e il corpo. Credo che pretendere che il sesso non tocchi i sentimenti sia una sciocchezza grandiosa.Questa é l'opinione diffusa, dipende solo se queste persone vivono con franquillità questi eventi e se davvero hanno un rapporto così scisso fra sesso e sentimenti.
> Per quanto mi riguarda ho fatto delle ipotesi sulle motivazioni che possono essere causa di questi comportamenti. Resto in attesa, dai tempi di Nadamas, di risposte convincenti.


Credo nessuno possa rispondere perché alla fine anche un "a noi sta bene così e siamo felici insieme" sarebbe forse incomprensibile ma bisognerebbe farsene una ragione.
Casomai credo piuttosto che la routine, la noia, il tempo che stende su tutte le coppie la sua patina di "consuetudine" potrebbero giustificare che due persone molto liberali e davvero aperte decidano di non privarsi di esperienze interessanti senza dividersi perché sanno che ben assortiti mentalmente e spiritualmente come stanno loro non potrebbero stare con altri. Non c'è nulla da capire, c'è da prenderne semplicemente atto, e che non ci convinca, non é sufficiente per sostenere la  tesi che la coppia così non funzioni.
Bruja


----------



## MK (2 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se due persone hanno una "tolleranza reciproca accettata" nel frequentare solo ed unicamente sessualmente altri partners, e non parlo solo di privé,e la questione non tocca assolutamente la loro intesa o complicità, posso non capirli, posso non condividerli, ma non posso dire che siano superficiali, sono semplicemente persone che hanno un'idea diversa dalla nostra sul rapporto di coppia e, per quel che ne so, ne esistono eccome... *magari non lo dicono o non lo scrivono proprio per non essere giudicati* poiché sanno che pochi capirebbero, quindi magari necessitano di discrezione ma non cambiano certo la loro realtà!!!
> Bruja


Infatti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo nessuno possa rispondere perché alla fine anche un "a noi sta bene così e siamo felici insieme" sarebbe forse incomprensibile ma bisognerebbe farsene una ragione.
> Casomai credo piuttosto che la routine, la noia, il tempo che stende su tutte le coppie la sua patina di "consuetudine" potrebbero giustificare che due persone molto liberali e davvero aperte decidano di non privarsi di esperienze interessanti senza dividersi perché sanno che ben assortiti mentalmente e spiritualmente come stanno loro non potrebbero stare con altri. Non c'è nulla da capire, c'è da prenderne semplicemente atto, e che non ci convinca, non é sufficiente per sostenere la tesi che la coppia così non funzioni.
> Bruja


Io non sostengo che non funzioni ipotizzo ragioni che se sono altre potrebbero essere spiegate come le ragioni di altri vengono spoiegate, sviscerate e confrontate



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti.


 Infatti se hanno paura dei giudizi altrui è forse perché non sono poi così liberi...


----------



## MK (2 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti se hanno paura dei giudizi altrui è forse perché non sono poi così liberi...


Certo, su questo hai ragione. C'è anche chi lo fa e lo dice, senza problemi.


----------

